# Lower link quick hitch



## Paul814 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi all I am new to this forum looking for help 
looking for size of balls to fit quick hitch for kioti nx5010


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Is that for a cat 1 or cat. 2 hitch.
My Branson uses a 2.20 inches OD or 56 mm OD ball for the lower lift arms,
I use ones with a 1"bore for cat. 2 implements.









Is this the style lift arm in question.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The 3-point hitch categories. Your Kioti nx5010 tractor is rated at 50HP. So, you would normally have cat. I implements, but you could also work the low end of cat II.

Category*Tractor* PowerLift arm pin diameter120-45 HP7⁄8 in (22 mm)240-100 HP1 1⁄8 in (29 mm)380-225 HP1 7⁄16 in (37 mm)4More than 180 HP2 in (51 mm)


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes a mistype on my part the cat 2 lower balls need an 1 1/8" bore


----------

